# Tire size for Long Beach wheels



## 16vbluedrop (Nov 28, 2004)

hey i have an 01 jetta on streetline coilovers i have run sawblades perfect no rubbing nothing and run low, now i put my stock long beaches on and they are rubbing the fender lip bad when i turn i know people run spacers are they changing the tire size also because id also like to run spacers and info be appreciated


----------



## 16vbluedrop (Nov 28, 2004)

anyone


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

17x7 +38.

10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear.

I'd say run a 205/45 as the stock tires are 225/45.


----------



## 16vbluedrop (Nov 28, 2004)

yes thats the size spacer i wanted to run didnt know if anyone went down size in tires im at 23 fender to ground and front fenders arent happy with it


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Yeah man.

225s are no bueno.


----------



## 16vbluedrop (Nov 28, 2004)

word :thumbup:


----------

